# Stops Responding To Remote



## Manchesters (Nov 20, 2005)

On at least 3 occasions my R-15 has simply quit responding to the remote control. I have 3 remotes...the white ones...and none of them will work when this happens. It is extremely annoying.

I must say that I am very disappointed with the R-15. Thankfully I also have an R-10, which I use as my primary unit, and just use the R-15 for "overflow" recordings.

The R-15 is confusing as heck to program, at least as far as manual programming. I have as yet to figure out how to remove forever a program I had originally set for manual record.

The 100 items cap is ridiculous!!! In general, using the R-15 is a burden rather than a pleasure. I suspect many people are going to be resorting to getting a S.A. Tivo unit to use with a lower grade Direct TV receiver, like I did 6 years ago, with my little old 14 hour Tivo.

Has anyone else had the problem with the remote suddenly not controlling the R-15? Is this a know problem, and is there a known solution?


----------



## HossMcD (Jan 25, 2006)

I have had the same experience. I have noticed a couple of things that happen with it also. 1. The blue light ring spins while the remote is frozen 2. It has always happened within few minutes after a program starts recording and I am using the remote to view a recorded program.

Nothing works on the remote or the front panel of the R-15 during this time. Not even power down. After the light ring stops spinning the control comes back.
The spinning light ring tells me it's busy doing soemthing but I haven't a clue what it is.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

For some of your other points:

Deleting a manual record (repeating)
Go to your Prioritizer (Menu->Settings->Scheduler->Prioritizer)
Find it in the list, and hit the '-' twice on your remote


Yes the 100 cap is bad, and it is on the list of things to improve.

As for the hang up in remote response... 
Things are improving in the next version (109f), still not perfect... but they are getting better.


----------



## jeremyg (Feb 23, 2006)

I was just watching Meet the Press and the backup 6 seconds button stopped working. I could see the power light flash indicating that the box got the signal and didn't get the "bonk of admonishment" so I assume it understood the command but it wouldn't back up. There was at least a half hour of back buffer.

Then it started working again. Then it stopped. Then it started. Hmmm...

I'm on 0x1035.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

jeremyg said:


> I was just watching Meet the Press and the backup 6 seconds button stopped working. I could see the power light flash indicating that the box got the signal and didn't get the "bonk of admonishment" so I assume it understood the command but it wouldn't back up. There was at least a half hour of back buffer.
> 
> Then it started working again. Then it stopped. Then it started. Hmmm...
> 
> I'm on 0x1035.


I have this problem you can still change channels but none of the DVR or menus work. I fix it by tuning to a mix channel and then hitting the active button waiting for that to load and then hit exit. For some reason that restores the functions again. It also works if the interactive stuff won't load.


----------



## gimme5 (Jan 28, 2006)

I just had a similar problem. The R-15 wouldn't respond to the remote. I had picture and sound but I couldn't change channels, or get the DVR to do anything. The blue light was blinking every time a button was pressed, telling me it had received the signal. I gave it half an hour, and the problem was still there. I reset the R-15 and things went back to normal. However, when it booted back up, I found that the shows I had scheduled had not been recorded :-/


----------



## jsmith44 (Feb 12, 2006)

I had the same issue with the remote, before the remote stopped responding I had pressed the list button, and the current channel minimized in the top right corner of the screen like it usally does, however the rest of the screen was black. The exit button stoped working and the only way for me to get out of there was to press guide and then exit. After that the channels would change but the dvr functions would not work. I reseted the reciever by removing the power cord, and now its working fine. I have the 10A3 software version.


----------



## TivoAddict (Feb 25, 2006)

Manchesters said:


> On at least 3 occasions my R-15 has simply quit responding to the remote control. I have 3 remotes...the white ones...and none of them will work when this happens. It is extremely annoying.
> 
> I must say that I am very disappointed with the R-15. Thankfully I also have an R-10, which I use as my primary unit, and just use the R-15 for "overflow" recordings.
> 
> ...


I have had the same issue.... BUT.. it is NOT that the box is NOT responding to the remote. The box is simply NOT responding!
If you walk over to the box, and try whatever function you were trying with the remote using the buttons ON THE BOX, the result is the same. The light on the box will blink, but nothing will happen. Seems more like a processor problem. Usually it will start working again when it is ready. (must think it is part of a union and entitled to breaks?)
Rediculous and annoying!
Direct TV says reset the box-- and if the issue keeps occurring to do a FULL RESET (this means LOSING all recorded shows, and requires re-setting up favorites and re setting up any shows or Series Links scheduled to record. (similar to REFORMATTING your computer)
NOT an acceptable option if you ask me? 
sigh
IF ANYONE has any insight, advice or workarounds to some of these issues... would appreciate input!:nono:


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Don't reformat the system.... it won't help.

There are some issues in the box that causes it to stop responding. If it last more then a couple minutes, then you should consider a reset (with the red button)


----------



## TivoAddict (Feb 25, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Don't reformat the system.... it won't help.
> 
> There are some issues in the box that causes it to stop responding. If it last more then a couple minutes, then you should consider a reset (with the red button)


What are the issues that cause this? 
What can be done to correct?
It is usually only for a few minutes... but is extremely annoying...
and "the spouse" finds it unacceptable! :-(
Need a fix, or what is causing so can prevent...please help if u can?


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

It's some sort of a software issue. I think it's being worked on though I am not sure of that. I don't think there is ny rhyme or reason as to when it happens right now though.


----------



## TivoAddict (Feb 25, 2006)

Talked to DirecTV today...
They are going to replace my R15-- 
i have TWO remotes and the problem is the same with each of them. 
I have re-set the codes/ changed the batteries

AND
The R15 shows the last update: 07/21/2012

My R15 worked great for the first week or so... and then started acting up...
so now direcTV will send a tech with another R15!
I sure hope i have better luck with this one!


----------



## DVDA63 (Mar 18, 2006)

I have had the exact same issues beginning last Sunday (3/12) . I chalked it up to my new harmony 880. But now I dont think so. Up until today I could reset the reciever and all would be well but the resets are not helping at all today. Slow remote, no DVR and just plain crappy behavior.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Manchesters said:


> The R-15 is confusing as heck to program, at least as far as manual programming. I have as yet to figure out how to remove forever a program I had originally set for manual record.
> 
> The 100 items cap is ridiculous!!!


What do you mean 100 items cap ? I thought it was 100 hours of programing are you telling me that its 100 items so if I record 100 30 mins shows the dvr will be full ?

I also have had it stop responding for 20 -30 secs then the remote will work fine after I let it finish what ever it needs to do..


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

The first issue: Regarding the removing a manual programming.

Go into the prioritizer and hit - - on the highlighted recording.

The 100 cap is a "floatin" cap on the todo list. Basically the ToDo list only looks out and shows the next 100 scheduled recordings. As items complete, it fills in to the 100 limit.

It has nothing to do with the capacity of the unit.


----------



## beakersloco (Mar 7, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The first issue: Regarding the removing a manual programming.
> 
> Go into the prioritizer and hit - - on the highlighted recording.
> 
> ...


So if I were to have 2 lines hooked up to my DVR and I wanted to schedule 102 shows in the next 2 weeks to record ( family vacation and no one wants to miss thier shows) lets just say 30 mins shows for the sake of nor filling up the dvr ... that I will not be able to schedule show 101 to record?


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

beakersloco said:


> So if I were to have 2 lines hooked up to my DVR and I wanted to schedule 102 shows in the next 2 weeks to record ( family vacation and no one wants to miss thier shows) lets just say 30 mins shows for the sake of nor filling up the dvr ... that I will not be able to schedule show 101 to record?


Earl can answer for himself, but in the sake of getting to his point. What he is saying is the unit only "displays" 100 on the to do list. As the first show is recorded the show that was previously 101 then drops down to 100 and "displays" on the list.

That is what the "floating" term means that is referring to. So, you would get all 102 shows in your example...


----------



## psweig (Feb 4, 2006)

I have already experienced this cap. I tried to record a single program and got a message "to do list is full" . It suggested I delete somthing, as I had 100 programs on it. I couldn't believe what I was seeing, so I just left it alone. Later when I scheduled somthing else, I realized it was no longer harassing me !!??


----------

